# Anyone have an opinion on the Sure-Cycle system?



## Robert A. Langager

My 11-87 is not cycling properly any more. It seems that it just doesn't have enough oomph to close the action when firing. I have replaced some worn parts and have ordered a new main spring for it. I hope that fixes the problem. If not, my next option is the Sure-Cycle. Anybody use one? Or know someone who has?

I know the solution is to get rid of it and get something Italian (Beretta 391 please) but being a poor student who wants to stay married...............gotta stick with what I have.

Any help is appreciated! Thanks,
RC


----------



## bigblackfoot

I know Jones bought one last year and has no problems since.


----------



## Tony Vandemore

Got Sure Cycles in both my SBE's.....it's 'DOPE'...LOL


----------



## Ryan_Todd

what is a sure cycle system?


----------



## SniperPride

Robert what loads are you shooting? 
There are many items that can affect the cycling of an autoloading shotgun. The Model 11-87 12 gauge shotguns need a minimum of 3 ¼ dram and 1 1/8 oz shot to properly cycle. Some components that you can check are:
Barrel seal-make sure that it is in good condition and properly installed on the detent as shown in your owner's manual
Piston/piston seal assembly-make sure that these are also in good condition and that they are in the correct position as shown in your owner's manual.
Action Spring- this is the spring that is located in the action spring tube that runs from the back of the receiver through the rear stock. This can become corroded or gummed up with oil and debris over time. Waterfowl hunters especially should check this part of the firearm regularly. You will need to remove the stock to access the action tube.
Gas Orifice Hole - Ensure that it is clear of any debris by cleaning with a small pipe cleaner.

Check those...goodluck :sniper:


----------



## Robert A. Langager

I appreciate the help. I just recieved the new main spring from Remington and it it about 1" longer than the old spring. I have fired the gun a few times and it appears to be working much better. Only time will tell though.



> what is a sure cycle system?


It is an aftermarket spring system that replaces the main spring in your auto shotgun. It is made by SRM, the makers of the "Terror" choke tubes.

http://www.surecycle.com/default.asp?CP=2


----------



## Guest

All I can say is awesome, and if you don't know what it is, you're not a real waterfowler!!! :eyeroll: You should try out there .655 and .665 choke tubes also, nothing better out there yet!! I blew half a gooses head off with the .655 at 20 yards this season, had more triples than ever and also a two in one shot this year on SoDak, along with 2 limits in 2 days!!! Like I said, NOTHING BETTER!!! Wish I was a pro staffer for them, even though it took 5 weeks to get the tubes from em!!! Definitely worththe wait!!!


----------



## Shu

RT - I like those opening day pics. What a hunt! :beer:

I have the same question as RT - what is the sure cycle sytem? My 11-87 (trusty rusty) has been dependable as could be until this year. It didn't cycle light loads like it used to. Some heavys also. I took it into the gunsmith and he said it was very dirty. I clean it a lot so I was surprised at that comment.
If I was to get another gun, it would be another 11-87. Just fits my eye better than any other gun I have shouldered.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

thanks shu. that was a sweet hunt. best one i've been on.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

thanks shu. that was a sweet hunt. best one i've been on.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Anyone else us a sure cycle?


----------



## smalls

I will be soon.


----------



## Robert A. Langager

Shu,
Before you get a Sure-Cycle you may just want to replace teh main spring in your 11-87. I bought one for a whopping $3.60 and it seemed to fix the problem. It is worth a shot and is easy to replace. It part #3 in this schematic. and can be ordered here:

Parts Ordering Instructions

For part numbers please refer to our on-line parts schematics and price lists or refer to your owner's manual. For pricing information reference the on-line parts price list or fax this completed page to 1-336-548-7801. You may also mail your order to the address listed below. We will add the pricing and applicable tax information to your form and will return it back to you via U.S. mail or fax. At this time, we cannot provide this service via Internet dialogue.

Parts shipments are restricted to U.S. and Canadian mailing addresses only. Please contact your nearest Remington dealer for parts service if you do not reside in the U.S. or Canada.

For fastest service:
PAY BY CREDIT CARD AND FAX this completed form to 1-336-548-7801.

You can also PAY BY CREDIT CARD AND CALL 1-800-243-9700, Monday-Friday, 9:00a.m.-5:00p.m. EST.

Or, you can PAY BY CHECK, MONEY ORDER, OR CREDIT CARD (American Express, Discover, Mastercard, or Visa) and MAIL your order to:

Attn: Remington Parts
870 Remington Drive
P.O. Box 700
Madison, NC 27025-0700

http://www.remington.com/pdfs/m1187parts.pdf


----------



## Shu

thanks Robert - I appreciate the help.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Robert, after your post of the parts in the 11-87 I think I will be investing in an over-under for sure!


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i wouldn't want to try to put that back together!


----------

